# baby tegu wont eat



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

my baby tegu wont eat he seems perfect and acts perfect but he wont eat he usually loves turkey and crickets but this week he just doesnt want anything ive helped him eat twice and he poops normally and everything


----------



## james.w (Feb 15, 2012)

What are the temps and humidity in the enclosure? Pics of the enclosure will help as well. What do you mean you helped him eat?


----------



## frost (Feb 15, 2012)

did u shove the food in his mouth or did u hold it for it? it is possible it might be constipated also. a soak in a warm bath will help that along with helping in hydration.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

put his food up to his mouth and he got it but will only eat like that and frost i will try that o yeah his temps are 97 hot end 104 basking cool end 77 and humidity is 86

i gave him the corn snake totsie the tortoise and my box turtle a bath they all seemed to like it and my tegu was last and he pooped in the water so not constipation


----------



## frost (Feb 15, 2012)

sounds like everything is good. sometimes they dont eat for a little while. i have had a few refuse food then eat again in a few days.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah its probably me worrying for nothing


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 16, 2012)

hasnt eaten today either


----------



## james.w (Feb 16, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the enclosure?


----------

